# Licenciement et pole emploi



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, voilà mon souci mon parent employeur m’annonce que je vais être licencié fin novembre car la petite accueilli,va être suivi dans un centre spécialisé. Celle-ci présente des troubles du comportement / développement qui doivent être confirmées par des professionnels de santé.
Ma question est que dois noter mon parent employeur sur la feuille de licenciement/Pôle emploi pour que j’ai droit à mes indemnités chomage.
Quand dois-je m’inscrire à Pôle emploi( j’ai déjà regardé sur le site cela m’a l’air complexe, cela fait plus de 10 ans que je ne suis pas retourné dessus et le site est différent).
Quelqu’un peut-il me mettre un exemple ici pour que je puisse comprendre les démarches à effectuer sur le site.
Merci à celles et ceux qui me répondront. Bel après-midi à vous.


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Le PE te fait une lettre de rupture de contrat pour retrait d'enfant, il n'a pas besoin de motiver sa décision.
Il remplira l'Attestation Employeur POLEmploi avec bien les salaires BRUTs et en mentionnant que c'est un licenciement pour retrait d'enfant.
Dès lors que tu as perdu ton contrat involontairement (ce n'est pas une démission) tu peux obtenir une ARE sous certaine condition.
Tu t'inscriras dès le lendemain du premier jour de la perte du contrat et c'est à partir de cette date d'inscription qu'on calculera au moins 7 jours de carence.
Puis tu devras donner tous les éléments pour connaitre la moyenne de tes salaires. Fournis absolument toutes les AE de tous tes contrats perdus depuis 10 ans. Puis on te diras combien tu peux percevoir d'ARE en attendant de retrouver un contrat.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Votre contrat a commencé quand ? Car il y a un préavis de licenciement a respecter


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

*merci Griselda pour votre réponse 😊j.espère m’en sortir avec mon inscription sur le site pôle emploi.

oui un préavis d’un mois car plus d’un an d‘accueil Sandrine2572 🙂*


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

*une valise à prévoir pour toutes les fins de contrats depuis 10 ans😳
pole emploi va vraiment demander et éplucher tous mes papiers?
bon courage 😥 et ils se baseront sur la moyenne des salaires totalisés c’est ça?*


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

et prime de rupture de 1/80eme de tous les salaires BRUT perçus + regule + CP


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Je laisse les expert du POLEmploi te répondre mais je crois comprendre que tout éplucher permet aussi de connaitre la durée d'indemnisation qui ne serait pas la même si tu as commencé à travailler (et à cotiser) seulement depuis un an ou depuis 10 ans justement...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Novembre 2022)

Vous avez eu votre lettre de licenciement ? Si c est pas le cas le contrat se finira pas fin novembre


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

Oui Griselda merci et j’attends de l’aide supplémentaire d’autres collègues.

Et oui la lettre de préavis m’a bien été remise fin octobre.


----------



## B29 (17 Novembre 2022)

Je voudrai une petite information concernant Polemploi.  A ce jour, je n'ai jamais été inscrite en tant qu'assistante maternelle à Polemploi. Il faut fournir quels documents et remonter à combien d'années (C'est par curiosité). Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Lili258 .. (et @B29)
Vous avez quel âge ? Moins de 53 ans ?
Si oui, POLE EMPLOI regardera TOUS les contrats que vous aurez *perdus dans les 2 ans (24 mois) précédant le 30 novembre 2022.*
C'est à dire qu'ils étudieront tous les contrats perdus entre le 1er décembre 2020 et le 30 novembre 2022.
Ils additionneront tous les salaires BRUTS perçus entre le 1er décembre 2020 et le 30 novembre 2022 mais uniquement les salaires des contrats perdus sur cette période. Cela déterminera un Salaire Journalier de Référence SJR, Puis une Allocation Journalière.
Si vous avez travaillé sans interruption sur ces 24 mois, vous aurez 730 jours d'indemnisation..

Et on ne doit fournir que les ATTESTATIONS EMPLOYEURS. 
Les bulletins de salaire c'est seulement si POLE EMPLOI les demande


----------



## B29 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Merci pour la réponse.  J'ai une amie qui a 58 ans, pour elle cela se passera comment ?


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Novembre 2022)

Et à tou(te)s les collègues,
De nouveaux textes viennent d'êtres votés donc il va falloir que vous vous mettiez toutes et tous à la page.
Notamment...
- possibilité de moduler l'assurance-chômage afin qu'elle soit _"plus stricte quand trop d'emplois sont non pourvus, plus généreuse quand le chômage est élevé"_.  
- Ne pas toucher aux méthodes de calculs de l'ARE mais sur_ "la durée maximale d'indemnisation"_, actuellement de 24 à 36 mois selon l'âge du demandeur d'emploi allocataire, elle sera réduite.
- L'abandon de poste assimilé à une démission
- Un durcissement de l'accès aux indemnités pour les personnes en CDD
Le refus à deux reprises en un an d'un CDI après un CDD ou un contrat d'intérim sur le même poste, le même lieu et avec la même rémunération, entraînera la perte de l'indemnisation chômage

et @B29 
Pour ton amie qui a 58 ans, même chose mais sur 36 mois au lieu de 24


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse Nanou91😊donc fin novembre il va falloir que je fasse mon inscription sur le site pôle emploi,j’ai regardé brièvement et ça me semble compliqué,quelqu’un peut il me dire ou m’expliquer par un exemple ou une simulation d’enregistrement svp merci à celles ou ceux qui me répondent.


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Lili258 
Il faut juste répondre aux questions qu'on vous pose.
Gardez à portée de main tous vos contrats finis les 2 dernières années.
Et la liste des employeurs des 4 ou 5 dernières années.
La liste des contrats en cours...
Et après il faut remplir les cases... Si le contrat se finit le 30, vous pouvez même faire l'inscription le 30 au soir.


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

D’accord et merci Nanou91,je vais retourner sur le site Pôle emploi ce week-end pour regarder un petit peu ce qu’il propose et demande comme justificatifs.


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Novembre 2022)

@B29 et du coup @Lili258 
Concernant les documents à fournir à l'inscription, je t'ai parlé des Attestations Employeurs pour pouvoir calculer les ARE et les droits.
Mais pour le côté Administratif, il faudra aussi présenter une pièce d'identité en cours de validité et la carte de sécurité sociale.


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

Pas de souci merci. 
Et je pense qu’il faut dire que j’ai d’autres accueillis?


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Lili258 
A un moment dans le formulaire d'inscription ils devraient vous le demander...
Si le formulaire n'a pas changé, en rubrique 10 ils demandent la situation antérieure. Il convient donc de mettre les contrats commencés antérieurement. Et certains ne sont pas encore finis peut-être.
Avec la réforme de 2021, le formulaire a du changer, mais laissez-vous  guider.... il n'y a rien de compliqué, c'est votre carrière donc vous aurez toutes les réponses.


----------



## Lili258 (17 Novembre 2022)

Encore merci Nanou91 pour vos explications


----------



## B29 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Nanou91 
Merci pour les réponses. 
Tu pourrais postuler à Polemploi, on aurait une super interlocutrice pour nous donner des bons conseils et éviter les erreurs de calculs. 🤣


----------

